# Thank you FrankwT



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

I just wanted to thank PFF member FrankwT for the PF9 he sold me today. He is a supper nice guy and would go out of his way to help you:thumbup: It is an awesome little gun with all the extras.

Thanks 
Robert


Not sure if this is where this post goes.......


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Frank is one of the many "good guys" on this forum. Went out of his way several months ago to make a deal work with me.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

He and Sawman are true gentleman, Frank's beef jerky is also top notch and whenever we hunted, he would fill my belly with jerky and my brain with tons of knowledge. You want an education, walk the woods with these two cats and start taking notes.....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well you guys are too nice, Thank you. I try hard to make a deal fair and easy for all involved. Kafer, you are the Man! Hey Clay, you me and Andy need to get together again, been too long. 

Hated selling my PF9 Robert but am on a quest for the G 26 right now, I hope you enjoy the gun. Frank


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> He and Sawman are true gentleman...


+1...good guys


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Religious ???*

I am by no means religious, but there is a couple of rules that I try to live by. This,because a couple of my greatest mentors lived by them. 

I have done some truly despicable things in my life, but I do not lie,cheat,or steal. I treat every person as I would want to be treated myself. To me,this is pretty basic. 

There are some really great people on this forum. I have delt with quite a few of you. Others I have actually met,you just don't know it. --- SAWMAN


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 for Frank. Bought my Mosin from him. Transaction took all of 2 minutes. Spent the next 20 minutes BS'ing with him. Good dude.


----------

